# Mein Miniteichlein und ich...



## Connemara (17. März 2012)

...stellen sich hier mal vor 

Vor 2 Jahren haben mein Großer und ich angefangen zu buddeln...eine nicht so einfache Sache, da wir sehr schweren Lehmboden im Garten haben. Aber mein Sohnemann war ganz tapfer und stellte sich der von  mir gestellten Aufgabe, ein 1 Meter tiefes Loch zu graben. 
Er hat es natürlich geschafft und so durften auch ein paar Goldfischchen einziehen.
Woher auch immer, kamen noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen und für mich nicht erkennbare Fische dazu.
Schon im ersten Sommer war sooo viel Leben am und im Teich, dass es eine helle Freude war zu beobachten...
Um einen schönen Beobachtungsposten zu haben, aktivierte ich meinen Großen erneut und wir bauten aus Hartholz einen Steg mit einem kleinen Überweg über den Teich ...sah erst ein wenig überdimensioniert aus, aber es ist so toll dort zu sitzen !
Mein wichtigstes Hobby ist das Fotografieren und seitdem ich den Teich habe, habe ich sooo viele zusätzliche Motive im Garten !
Als ich gestern in meinen Teich schaute, entdeckte ich, dass sich auch schon der erste Frosch und die ersten __ Kröten eingefunden haben...

Ich bin gespannt, was ich hier alles erfahren werde und freue mich drauf


----------



## katja (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

:Willkommen2

hört sich alles sehr schön an 

nur.......


wo bleiben die fodddoos??


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Connemara,
ein herzliches Willkommen.

Ich hoffe, bei deinem 2. Hobby dürfen wir dann noch auf eine schöne Bildergeschichte über euren Teich hoffen.


----------



## Connemara (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung 

Ein paar Fotos vom letzten Jahr versuche ich mal einzufügen...


----------



## Lucy2412 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

:willkommen sieht ja nach einer kleinen grünen Wasseroase aus sehr liebevoll gestaltet. Wir haben unseren Teich auch seit letzten Frühjahr und verbringen dort so manche schönen Stunden nur mit zuschauen und beobachten. Ist wie Magie ...lol nicht wahr.


----------



## katja (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

sehr schöne bilder, vor allem das erste  klasse erwischt 

hast du vielleicht auch eine gesamtaufnahme des teiches?


----------



## Connemara (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Jaaa, stundenlang dort sitzen ist sehr entspannend...und es ist so viel zu entdecken


----------



## Connemara (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Nach der Gesamtansicht muss ich suchen...in meinen vielen, vielen, vielen Fotos


----------



## Connemara (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

So...immer noch keine komplette Komplettansicht ....aber ein Anfang


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Es freut mich, dass ihr auch so viel Freude am Teich wie ich habt. 

Könnte sein, dass sich bald auch Nachwuchs einstellt. 
Die kleinen Fische sind auch sehr interessant zu beobachten.

Habt ihr denn schon einen Filter installiert?
Besonders wenn man der Versuchung den kleinen "Hungerleidern" was zu geben nicht wiederstehen kann, ist der bei Goldfischen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Ja Jörg, ich habe einen Druckfilter "Top Clear 7000" mit Pumpe...und natürlich werden die "Hungerleider" in der Saison gefüttert !
Ich habe es bis jetzt absolut nicht bereut, dass ich mir diesen kleinen Teich gebaut habe. Allerdings habe ich, wie ich jetzt weiß, etwas nicht so Ideales gemacht und Kies eingebracht...das stört mich nun, da der Kies schmtuzig ist. Ich überlege, ob ich einen Großteil wieder raus nehme. Nur was ich dann auf den Boden packen soll, ist mir noch nicht klar. Auch der Rand ist auf der einen Seite nachbesserungswürdig. Da muss ich aber schauen, ob die Folie reicht, wenn ich da nachbessere. Ob ich mit dem Folie ankleben klarkomme, keine Ahnung... Ich mach ja schon viel, aber ob ich das kann??? Genug Folie vom Teichbau ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden...mal sehen.

Gestern hat sich ein __ Teichfrosch sehr geduldig ablichten lassen, mal mit, mal ohne Sonne :


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Connemara,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Super Fotos machst Du da, vor allem die Froschaufnahmen gefallen mir.



> etwas nicht so Ideales gemacht und Kies eingebracht...das stört mich nun, da der Kies schmtuzig ist. Ich überlege, ob ich einen Großteil wieder raus nehme. Nur was ich dann auf den Boden packen soll, ist mir noch nicht klar.



Ich rate Dir zu normalen Bausand als Untergrund. Den bekommst Du in jeder Kiesgrupe.
Vor allem können sich da auch die UW - Pflanzen gut einwurzeln.



> Auch der Rand ist auf der einen Seite nachbesserungswürdig. Da muss ich aber schauen, ob die Folie reicht, wenn ich da nachbessere. Ob ich mit dem Folie ankleben klarkomme, keine Ahnung.



Stell doch mal ein Foto von der Problemzone bzw. vom ganzen Teich ein, dann können wir
Dir mit Sicherheit helfen.

Mir kommt der Teich sowieso größer vor wie 1200 l ?
Auf alle Fälle sieht das, was man bisher gesehen hat schon einmal gut aus.

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Danke für den Willkommensgruß und das Kompliment für die Fotos...mit der Berechnung der Teichgröße tu ich mich auch schwer...er ist gut 2,5m lang und ca. 1,30m breit...er hat neben den nicht so tiefen Teilen (zw. 10cm und 40cm) ein "Loch" von ca. 50cm Durchmesser, das ungefähr einen Meter tief ist...so...das sind auf jeden Fall die Maße !
Ein Bild mache ich nachher mal, wenn die Sonne rum ist. An dem betroffenen Rand habe ich auch Kiesfolie gelegt und nicht drauf geachtet, dass alles in der Waage ist. So ist die eine Seite höher als die andere, da es in meinem Garten ein leichtes Gefälle gibt.

Du meinst einfach Sand? Das wäre wirklich einfach...zumindest in den flachen Teilen...und eine Baustaoffhandlung haben wir hier auch in der Nachbarschaft .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Connemara,


> Du meinst einfach Sand


Ja einfach Sand, das machen sehr viele.

Hier ein Foto wie das dann fertig aussieht.

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Das ist gar nicht so schlecht...ich könnte einen großen Teil des Kieses rausräumen und dann zumindest teilweise Sand reintun...bekomme ich ein Problem mit oder für die Lebewesen im Teich, wenn ich so eine Veränderung jetzt vornehme?
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, einen Teil des Wassers raus zu nehmen, so dass ich problemlos in den flacheren Zonen arbeiten kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alles Lebendige in das "Loch" verschwindet. Dort würde ich alles so lassen, wie es ist.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Connemara,

wenn dann würde ich es am ehesten jetzt machen, denn noch haben die Teichbewohner noch
nicht mit ihrer Nachwuchsplanung angefangen.
Worauf Du achten solltest, dass Du den Libellenlarven die Möglichkeit gibst wieder in den
Teich zu gelangen.
Evtl. die Kübel mit Kies beim ausleeren kurz kontrollieren ob sich dazwischen Libellenlarven
versteckt haben.

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

So, habe mal "auf die Schnelle" 2 Bilder gemacht...eine Komplettansicht (wobei es natürlich im Sommer viiieeel schöner aussieht .
Das andere Bild zeigt den Problembereich...die Kiesfolie liegt schon nicht mehr richtig, weil ich sie angehoben hatte...deshalb sieht es etwas wüst aus...


----------



## elkop (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

habe ich da "miniteichlein" gelesen? was soll ich denn da zu meinem mini sagen?


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*



elkop schrieb:


> habe ich da "miniteichlein" gelesen? was soll ich denn da zu meinem mini sagen?



Okay...das ist noch mehr Mini als meiner


----------



## Connemara (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

So, Zeit mal wieder was zu zeigen ...und zu erzählen.

Ich habe den Kies "großräumig" (aber nciht komplett) entfernt und durch Sand ersetzt. Den Rand habe ich verändert, so dass die Folie jetzt hochsteht und es Sumpfzonen im Randbereich gibt. Es sieht einfach toll aus und ich freue mich darüber, dass es so schön geworden ist.

Auf dem ersten Bild habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen gemacht.

Heute hatte ich noch eine Idee für das LED-Wasserspiel ...alles besorgt und versuchsweise mal umgesetzt...mir gefällt es. Vorher hatte ich die LED in einem Quellstein, aber der ist eigentlich meinem Bronzefroschkönig Boris vorbehalten .
Ich habe diese Zink(?)schale genommen, unten ein Loch reingeschitten...LED und __ Wasserschlauch rein...Vlies auf den Boden...ein paar Steine drauf...dann Sand und dann wieder Kies...zwei Pflanzen rein...Schale schräg an den Teichrand gestellt und fertig. Es plätschert und sieht sehr schön aus...finde ich !

Das letzte Bild zeigt Boris an seinem alten Platz 

...und schon wieder ist das Wasser aufgewühlt , aber mit dem tollen Vliessack ist morgen wieder alles glasklar!!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Birgit,

na das schaut doch jetzt richtig gut aus .

Täuscht das, oder liegt der Teich tiefer als das Blumenbeet, Du weisst schon wegen
Nährstoffeintrag bei Regen.

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Gut beobachtet Markus , aber ich habe ja hier gelernt und es hoffentlich richtig gemacht. Es gibt eine leichte Neigung des Grundstücks Richtung Haus /Terrasse. Ich habe die Folie ganz brav hoch gestellt, mit Steinen kaschiert und noch einen kleinen Kiesgraben drum herum angelegt, sodass Regenwasser Richtung Drainage, die rund um die Terrasse liegt, abgeleitet wird. 
Es sah gestern so aus, als wenn es gut funktioniert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Hallo Birgit,

na dann ist ja alles bestens, dann wünsch ich Dir eine schöne Teichsaison, und immer wieder
schön Bilder einstellen.
LG Markus


----------



## Schwabenteich (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Dein Teich gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich bin auf aktuelle Bilder gespannt, wenn alles wieder grün ist.

Grüße

Christine


----------



## Connemara (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Miniteichlein und ich...*

Heute Abend genieße ich es sehr mit einem Glas __ Wein an meinem neu beleuchteten Teichlein zusitzen


----------

